# Couple turtles goofing around



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

hey guys, my 90 gallon piranha tank was out of commission (adding sand, ugh.) so after some mixups I decided to let the turtles stay here for the night.

Its only a few inches high since they'll be leaving tomorrow, but its cool, I think they enjoy big living spaces.

Pics:


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

big turt again


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

hatchling. I also threw in a feeder for them to chase around, not sure if they can catch it in a 90 gallon though hah.


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

Nice pics. I'm not positive on this but I think that would stress the turtles a bit moving them from their tank to a new one then back again like that.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

How big is your turtle tank?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

hehehe 
nice pics!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Do they strictly like to be totally submerged? Or do they have a island to climb up on?


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

Most turtles like basking spots to dry off on and soak up UV rays. The turtle tank is 20 gallon, will give them a 90 gallon for life sometime.

They're back in the old tank, piranhas back in the 90 with sand!


----------

